# Logiciels > Solutions d'entreprise > BPM >  BPMN avec Eclipse

## sarahAyad

Bonjour, 

J'aimerais savoir s'il est possible d'ouvrir les fichiers .JSON avec Eclipse ?

J'essaie d'installer BPMN Modeler mais je n'y arrive pas.

Quelqu'un saurait-il m'indiquer comment faire ?

Merci d'avance pour votre aide.

----------


## sarahAyad

Re-Bonjour, 

J'ai pu tlcharger un plugin JSON Editor.

Lorsque j'ouvre le fichier .json a me donne comme outline les nombres de lane/pool ... dans le fichier.

Mais ce qui mintresse est de pouvoir voir le modle graphique ou de pouvoir exporter le fichier en XML.

Comment puis-je faire ?

Merci d'avance.

----------


## Laurent.B

Bonjour,

As-tu fait des recherches sur le Eclipse Marketplace ? Je pense que tu devrais y trouver ce qui t'intresse.

----------


## sarahAyad

Bonjour , 

sur Eclipse Marketplace j'ai trouver un json editor qui me permet de lire un json file sous tree-form.
Mais j'ai besoin de le voir sous forme graphique . 
Merci

----------


## Mickael_Istria

JSON c'est pas vraiment un type de fichier ddi au BPMN, c'est plutt un fourre-tout comme XML. Tu peux y mettre n'importe quoi dedans.
Lditeur BPMN d'Eclipse attend des fichiers .bpmn ou .bpmn2 je crois, qui contiennent la description de ton process en format XMI.
C'est la premire fois que j'entends parler de process BPMN srialise en JSON, du coup je sais pas trop quels diteurs le supportent...

Quel est le logiciel qui te donne ces fichiers .json ? Ils ont peut-tre un plugin Eclipse maison pour a.
Si tu veux l'ouvrir dans Eclipse, il te faudra un plugin qui prend en entre ton fichier JSON et qui t'en sortira un fichier BPMN tel qu'attendu par lditeur. Un tel plugin n'existe pas, tu peux ouvrir un bug  Eclipse pour demander a et si tu le veux vraiment vite, il te faudra aussi le coder toi-mme.

----------

